# synchroniser carnet d'adresse sur 2 macs



## Delphine1973 (16 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,
J'ai un imac G5 et je viens d'acheter un MBP. Ils sont tous les deux en reseau via wifi. Comment puis-je importer les données de mon carnet d'adresse du G5 sur le MBP ?

J'imagine qu'il y a un fichier (comme les signets safari) que je peux transferer mais je ne le trouve pas et l'aide mac ne parle que de l'abonnement dotmac...

merci bien !


----------



## woulf (16 Juin 2006)

Le meilleur moyen est d'utiliser la synchronisation avec 
les services .mac, que tu peux essayer gratuitement pendant soixante jours à l'achat d'une machine si ma mémoire est bonne.
Services qui offrent une adresse @mac.com, l'hébergement en un clic de sites web (iweb ou iphoto), etc...

Autrement, il faut que tu sélectionnes toutes les adresses de ton carnet d'adresse et que tu les exportes (menu fichier/exporter Vcard). Tu devras le faire à chaque fois qu'une modification ou un ajout sera fait... Si c'est ponctuel, cette solution suffira, sinon, pour synchroniser fréquemment, .mac sera bien plus efficace.


----------



## Laurent_h (16 Juin 2006)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Autrement, il faut que tu sélectionnes toutes les adresses de ton carnet d'adresse et que tu les exportes (menu fichier/exporter Vcard). Tu devras le faire à chaque fois qu'une modification ou un ajout sera fait... Si c'est ponctuel, cette solution suffira, sinon, pour synchroniser fréquemment, .mac sera bien plus efficace.



Sinon tu as MySync
 C'est comme .Mac sans .Mac


----------



## woulf (16 Juin 2006)

Ca a l'air bien sympa ce mysinc pour qui veut sync sans .mac


----------



## Grosquick (16 Juin 2006)

Carnet d'adresse à une fonction sauvegarde : il mémorise la base de donnée. Ne peut-on pas l'utiliser pour exporter la base?


----------



## Kiradoh (9 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Le lien vers MySinc semble mort ....


----------



## tsss (9 Février 2010)

http://www.toocharger.com/fiches/logiciels/mysync/15153.htm

google &#8230;



je ne connaissais pas, je vais tester .. ça semble pas mal combiné avec dropbox &#8230;. merci en tt cas !


----------



## USB09 (9 Février 2010)

Regarde via : fichier / souscrire a un carnet d'adresse. Tu te lenvoie a toi même. Récupère le lien sur l'autre machine. Versi versa pour la syncho total. Cela doit marcher sans doute , moi j'ai mobile me ;-)


----------



## dedic (9 Février 2010)

Salut, 

Gratuit, synchro de l'agenda, du carnet d'adresse, des notes, des signets safari&#8230;. => Fruux

Le plus=> en FRANÇAIS!!! si c'est pas beau ça 

Moi je l'ai essayé et adopté et puis si je veux synchroniser des fichiers entre mes deux Mac==> dropbox 


Bon, ben on va profiter de cette remontée des profondeurs pour déménager : synchros via le réseau -> "Internet et réseau" !


----------

